# Y-Stecker M12, 8 polig



## wdk (1 April 2021)

Hi zusammen,

gibt es zufällig einen Y-Stecker M12, 8 polig, 
4 Pole davon sollen in Reihenschaltung sein
und 4 Pole in Parallelschaltung oder hättet ihr andere Vorschläge.

Hintergrund ist:
ich möchte den Not-Halt in Reihe schleifen durch mehrere Etagen, statt 
von jeder Etage das Kabel von ganz oben bis nach ganz unten zum Schaltschrank ziehen.
und die 4 anderen Kontake sollen parallel sein für Sachen wie "Behälter anfordern an Etage X"

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Blockmove (1 April 2021)

Sowas wirst du fertig nicht bekommen.

Falls es ins Anlagenkonzept passt, dann ist vielleicht ASi-Safety eine interessante Alternative.
Damit kannst du sowas wirklich einfach umsetzen.
Zur Anbindung an die Steuerung kann ich dir ein Gateway von Bihl + Wiedenmann empfehlen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 April 2021)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie lang deine Leitung wäre aber bei längeren Leitungslängen wäre ich etwas vorsichtig mit solchen M12 Steckern/Kupplungen/Leitungen usw.
Oft ist der Querschnitt dort ja nur bei 0,34mm² und da muss man den Spannungsabfall auch noch berücksichtigen.

Aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das es so einen Y Stecker zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## W@stl (2 April 2021)

Servus!
ich hatte vor kurzem eine Anlage, die mit einer SICK-Safety CPU ausgestattet war. Dort haben wir die Not-Aus schleife über ein Bus-System verlegt.
ich musste also nur eine Leitung vom Schaltschrank richtung Anlage ziehen und bei jedem Not-Aus ein Modul setzen, an dem der Not-Aus-Schalter angesteckt wurde. Alles mit M12-Stecker.
--> findest du alles auf der SICK Homepage... (ich will jetz aber keine Werbung machen )
Also ähnlich wie ASI.
ist aber nicht zu gebrauchen, wenn du eine F-CPU hast.

das ganze geht auch für Schutztüren. ist aber nur Sinnvol wenn man mehrere schutztüren in Reihe schalten möchte. bei mehreren kleinen Schutz-Bereichen ist es fast zu übertrieben...


----------



## wdk (6 April 2021)

Danke für die Antworten, die ASI und Sick Systeme sind mir bekannt, nur kennt ihr ja bestimmt das übliche Problem.
Es darf nichts kosten.
Denn Spannungsabfall habe ich auch im Hinterkopf, nur muss ich verwundert sagen, dort hatte ich noch keine Probleme.

Dennoch danke an alle


----------



## Blockmove (6 April 2021)

wdk schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten, die ASI und Sick Systeme sind mir bekannt, nur kennt ihr ja bestimmt das übliche Problem.
> Es darf nichts kosten.



Konstruktions- und Installationszeiten kosten bei euch nix?
Also bei unseren Stundensätzen hier in der Gegend, rechnet sich sowas recht schnell.
Es gibt kaum noch einen Maschinen- oder Anlagenbauer bei uns, der ohne solche Lösungen arbeitet.


----------



## wdk (6 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Konstruktions- und Installationszeiten kosten bei euch nix?
> Also bei unseren Stundensätzen hier in der Gegend, rechnet sich sowas recht schnell.
> Es gibt kaum noch einen Maschinen- oder Anlagenbauer bei uns, der ohne solche Lösungen arbeitet.



In der Regel würde ich dir zustimmen, nur macht es bei unseren Hauptprodukt wirklich wenig Sinn, da die Kosten doch mehr sind.


----------



## Blockmove (6 April 2021)

wdk schrieb:


> In der Regel würde ich dir zustimmen, nur macht es bei unseren Hauptprodukt wirklich wenig Sinn, da die Kosten doch mehr sind.



Ok, wenn es sich um eine größere Anzahl handelt, dann sieht die Rechnung natürlich wieder anders aus.
Ich hab vor zig Jahren für nen Freund ein Steuerungskonzept für Metzgerei-Maschinen überarbeitet.
War eine Herausforderung im Vergleich zum normalen Sondermaschinenbau


----------

